# So, if field = spots and indoor = spots the we can have indoor discussions as well?



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't want to get the forum started on the wrong foot. Would it be approrpriate to have discussions on indoor spots in this forum as well? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Exacary..... 

If you are shooting at paper...be it indoors or out....post away


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

what if it is a paper animal?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Then it is an animal round and still part of the Spottie world


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

what if it is a paper target taped to a foamie?


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

target1 said:


> what if it is a paper target taped to a foamie?


Glad I'm not the only one that woke up on the sarcastic side


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cool. Thank you, BH!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

target1 said:


> what if it is a paper target taped to a foamie?


Then your range/club must have some money.... because that is a ton of range Block targets and they ain't cheap


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OA3D said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that woke up on the sarcastic side


I get up on that side of the bed everyday


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I get up on that side of the bed everyday


it's a gift really.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> it's a gift really.....


no the other side of the bed is up against the wall :icon_1_lol:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> no the other side of the bed is up against the wall :icon_1_lol:


 Good Call :darkbeer:


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

I can't wait to shoot indoors! One place opens up in December and a new Gander Mountain open up near me. They are going to start a league this winter.


----------

